# tcpdump output

## lonegd

Anyone know what the W and E mean in the following tcpdump output?

15:00:01.744849 IP X.X.X.X.57626 > Y.Y.Y.Y.143: SWE 851690896:851690896(0) win 5840 <mss 1460,sackOK,timestamp 2969851979 0,nop,wscale 0>

The S is showing it's a TCP SYN packet ... but I couldn't find any any info on TCP flags starting with W or E ???

----------

## lonegd

Google comes through with an answer in the end   :Wink: 

"W" stands for the CWR (congestion window reduced) flag; E stands for

ECE (ECN echo sent) flag.

----------

## lonegd

Bah! Helps to read the man page properly!!!

```
Flags are some combination of  S  (SYN),  F (FIN),  P  (PUSH),  R (RST), W (ECN CWR) or E (ECN-Echo), or a single `.' (no flags).

```

----------

